# Tajima Models



## Rickster (Aug 23, 2012)

Can someone help me identify this machine model? Tajima 6 head 15 colour


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Looks like a TFHX-IIC 1506. 2000 manufacture date. There should be another ID plate to the left of the control panel.


----------



## Rickster (Aug 23, 2012)

Liberty said:


> Looks like a TFHX-IIC 1506. 2000 manufacture date. There should be another ID plate to the left of the control panel.


Thanks Mark


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

or TMFX 1506


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

The first part of the serial number (I think) indicates where the machine is made but I cannot remember what letter indicates which plant location the machine is made. I would prefer the Japan made machines but you do not see them as often in recent years.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

be sure, the machine is Tajima, Made in Japan !


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Most sold in USA now are no longer made in Japan. 
Now most are made in China but some models are still made in Japan.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

is an model around 2000.
100% is made in Japan


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

That old they were all Japan Made. Then they were assembled in America. Now mostly China


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

I know many peoples with Chinese machines.
they use the machines and make money.
I am sure Made in China Tajima are not so bad.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

I can make money cutting grass with scissors but Id rather use a lawnmower. 
I dont buy much of anything that is made in china if at all possible however I do understand there is a market for low end like there is a market for higher end equipment. 

Having worked on many machines thru the years I AVOID china made as much as possible


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

We can tell many about Made in China machines.
I fix Tajima,mostly old models,from 20 years and from 10 Chinese machines.
Generally,I think the best machine is the machine you have or can buy.


----------

